

Show HN: Really Good 404 Pages - smayzes

URL: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;reallygood404.com&#x2F;<p>I wanted to put together a showcase of some great 404 pages since there seem to be a lot of hidden gems. Would love feedback and other 404 pages that I haven&#x27;t seen&#x2F;found yet if people are willing to share.
======
jtfairbank
[http://www.acm.uiuc.edu/404](http://www.acm.uiuc.edu/404)

------
trebor
I'm rather fond of the one at my employer's website:
[http://www.woodst.com/404](http://www.woodst.com/404)

~~~
smayzes
I really like that one, nice job! I'll add it, thanks!

------
walle_
I'm biased, but I like my company's 404 page.
[http://sayon.se/404](http://sayon.se/404)

~~~
chandrew
I can't t-spin!

------
ecesena
At Theneeds we liked the NYTimes one:
[http://www.theneeds.com/404](http://www.theneeds.com/404)
[http://www.nytimes.com/404](http://www.nytimes.com/404)

------
shitlord
I, personally, like the 404 pages with missing kids on it. The only real
purpose of the 404 page is to tell the user he messed up somehow; you might as
well do some good with it.

~~~
oziumjinx
Telling the user that "he/she" messed up is the best way to get them to
abandon your website.

Clearly explaining that there was a problem, the problem has been sent to the
appropriate individual, and guiding them to potential solutions is a better
approach.

------
danelectro
[http://dawhois.com/www/ahrens.co.uk.html](http://dawhois.com/www/ahrens.co.uk.html)

------
frading
nice initiative! Here is ours
[https://www.printmosaic.com/404](https://www.printmosaic.com/404)

~~~
smayzes
Added you guys, can you help me get some visibility via a tweet or other
social media?

------
smayzes
Been queueing up some more of the great pages provided in this thread. Keep
them coming! Thanks so much!!

------
afaqurk
[http://reallygood404.com/](http://reallygood404.com/)

------
damniatx
Please fix the Aspect Ratio for the screenshots.

------
RadioactiveMan
I appreciate reallygood404.com's 404 page.

~~~
smayzes
I really appreciate your comment.

